# Afghan woman strangled to death after giving birth to daughter



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2012)

Fucking disgusting.

Afghan Woman Estorai Killed After Having Baby Girl 



> KABUL, Afghanistan (AP)  An Afghan woman has been strangled to death, apparently by her husband, who was upset that she gave birth to a second daughter rather than the son he wanted, police said Monday.
> 
> It was the latest in a series of grisly examples of subjugation of women that have made headlines in Afghanistan in the past few months  including a 15-year-old tortured and forced into prostitution by in-laws and a female rape victim who was imprisoned for adultery.
> 
> ...



Afghan Woman Estorai Killed After Having Baby Girl


----------



## Jos (Jan 30, 2012)

> Afghan women's rights activists brought this case to the attention of the media.
> 
> The Director for Kunduz Women's affairs, Nadira Gya, condemned the incident saying: "it was a brutal crime committed against an innocent woman".
> 
> Local religious and tribal elders in the district also condemned the killing, saying it was an act of ignorance, and calling it a crime against Islam, humanity and women.


BBC News - Afghan woman is killed 'for giving birth to a girl'


----------



## syrenn (Jan 30, 2012)

It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion. 

Don't forget... these are muslims, and of course you have to blame a woman for the sperm men produce..... This story does not surprise me one bit. And just think of all the crap that happens that does not make it to the media.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 30, 2012)

This happened in Afghanistan!   Imagine that, I would have thought it happened in Canada.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

syrenn said:


> It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion.
> 
> Don't forget... these are muslims, and of course you have to blame a woman for the sperm men produce..... This story does not surprise me one bit. And just think of all the crap that happens that does not make it to the media.


Afghanistan, and theat whole "stan" part of the world have been brutal patriarichies since way before Islam became a thing. In fact, Birkas and hajibs predate Islam. 

Islam didn't make them into dickheads, they were always that way. The problem is they're conservatives. Liberals in that part of the world are the ones that don't want to live in the dark ages.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2012)

syrenn said:


> It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion.
> 
> Don't forget... these are muslims, and of course you have to blame a woman for the sperm men produce..... This story does not surprise me one bit. And just think of all the crap that happens that does not make it to the media.



As soon as the US Troops and NATO forces start leaving, all the gains in womens right in that country will go down in flames because nobody will enforce it, we already know the corrupt Afghan forces won't do shit.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion.
> ...



Those two words have a TOTALLY different meaning in that part of the world, but nice try.

They are just plain evil, and VERY uneducated


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion.
> ...




Exactly why we should have went in and killed the Taliban, destroyed their ability to ever strike us again, and then get the fawk out. Then just DARE them to try it again.

We cant keep trying to win the hearts and minds of 12th century dumb asses.
It never works.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Indeed, every day our decision to nation build in Afghanistan looks like a disaster, all these gains in womens rights will be flushed right down the toilet when we leave because Karzai and his stooges, the ones we are propping up, don't see much more use for women than the Taliban do.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion.
> ...




How did this turn into a hack liberal conservative thing? 


Alright ill bite... lets boil this down to what it is all really about. Sex and male dominated power. It has zero to do with liberals and conservatives.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 30, 2012)

A good thing we brought democracy to Afganistan.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion.
> ...




Sad, but very very true.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 30, 2012)

A woman in Texas kills all her children becuase god told her to.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


They have been patriariachal societies since way before Islam. Islam didn't make them any better or any worse...

The are evil because they are evil...not because they're Muslims


----------



## Jos (Jan 30, 2012)

syrenn said:


> It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion.
> 
> Don't forget... these are muslims, and of course you have to blame a woman for the sperm men produce..... This story does not surprise me one bit. And just think of all the crap that happens that does not make it to the media.


*This is an Islamic shithole *






And just who do you think denounced and condemned this murder, Muslims


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

syrenn said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


It has everything to do with liberals and conservatives.

I lived in the middle east with Muslims, and the more fundamentalist they get, the more they act like American Christian social fundementalists. One guy I spoke with in Syria who supports Hezzbolah siad it like this...."American liberals are against God, and they approve of gays, and divorce." Islamic fundemntalists hate American liberals way more than they hate American conservatives.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...




Sure... whatever you say


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


Whatever"?.......that's all ya got?........it's a fact that the mistreatment of women in societies that became Muslim was going on way before they became Muslim.

I know it's inconvenient to the very simple notion that Muslims are evil because they're Muslim. 

Fact


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


C' mom HG...you're a reasonable man....look it up....they were horrible to women before Islam was even a religion.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...





American Christian social fundementalists are not 'conservative' in the way you are trying to portray them.
They are whackos.... just plain stupid people.

Politically conservative does not mean you are a religious zealot. It means ya want less gov't intrusion in your life (to be simple about it)

You are trying to connect us politically conservative people with those animals in the Mid East so you can try to vilify us.... well screw you buddy. Im hip to it


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



You can not tell me that Islam is kind to women....* and I NEVER said Muslims were all bad.*
There are millions of them here in America that make me very proud to call Americans.
There are some very patriotic folks among them. They come here and work hard to achieve the American dream. I love them... all of them.
I however I hate the ones who come here and want us to change our constitution to suit their religion and that just can not happen!

So No.... not all Muslims are bad you idiot... I know that, and frankly so do you.
You just want to lump the zealots in with my side of the political aisle and I wont stand for it.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Duhhh.... its a cultural thing dude!
Their religion does however condone the evil behavior the men inflict on women and YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



I don't know how Afghanistan was before Islam but I do know Afghanistan was a decent, secular country for the most part in the 1960's and 1970's, it wasn't until the Soviet Invasion and the country was flooded with Islamic Militants did it all go to hell, back in the 60's and 70's Afghanistan had women in college, women working side by side with men in the work force and the burqa was NOT a requirement, the people's grandparents in Afghanistan lived a much freer safer lifestyle than the people who currently reside there now.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



If what you are saying is true that means its actually WORSE than we thought, because even if Islam did not exist the women there would be subjugated, which means later down the road if Islam tries to go down a more secular path, their cultural norms will not let them.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...




Exactly!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



And half a million rapes a year in the U.S. a year is treating women nice?

*Jon Stewart Takes On 30 Republicans Who Voted Against Franken Rape Amendment*

Jon Stewart Takes On 30 Republicans Who Voted Against Franken Rape Amendment (VIDEO)


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


You'r not hip to anything. I bet you twenty bucks you've never lived with Muslims in the middle east, and everything you know you get from American media, especially the Christian social fundemntalist media.

Christians who vote for Republicans and believe Rush, Fox, Drudge, Bretbart and so on....are NOT "conservatives". Conservatism applies to fiscal matters, and Barry Goldwater or Dwight Eisenhower are examples of conservitives. 

Ronald Reagan was a big government spender who exploded the deficit with defense spending, and he allowed Falwell and Robertson, Christian fundamentalists into positions of influence with the government. At that point, American fiscal conservatism began to die.

Goerge Bush completed the transition to Christian social fundamentalism. Bush and Reagan spent as much as one could. There hasn't been a Tea Party/911/Christian President yet...and what you'll find if one is elected...is that they're just big spending Christian Republicans...not conservatives.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


You're totally missing the point.....they were like this before they were Muslims. So it's not Islam that made them this way.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


You're not getting it......I'm not defending abuse of women whether is't cultural or religious doctrine.

I'm saying Islam didn't cause a culture of abuse, it just didn't seem to stop it in the more conservative fundamentalist backwater countries.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



I see, sorry.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You fuckin hack, they don't record rapes in those third world Middle Eastern shit holes so there is nothig to compare it to, women definently have it better off in the US than any country in the ME so don't even try to go there.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



I didn't say you were defending the abuse but you are telling me that the people in that region are just this way regardless of religion, and thats not a good sign because that means even if you manage to get them to separate their religion from their politics, womens rights will still not go anywhere.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Prior to 1950, Afganistan and Iran were quite conservative, and Afghanistan underweant it's own secular 60's type liberal revolution in the 60's. So did Iran around that time, but conservative religious fundementalists starting resenting what resembled American hippy behavior in thier eyes. Women going around without Birkas, going to school!...then they became commies, and the religious fundamentalists went crazy, and we armed them.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Probably......and it's yet another reason to NOT be a part of thier lives.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Exactly....because as a culture, they don't think they're doing anything wrong, and they've been doing that forever because they're backwater hicks, not because ther Q'uran says to.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



I thought this thread was about violence aganst women. So they don't keep stats but you know they have it better in America?


----------



## syrenn (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



oh please. 


islam is about sex, power and control. End of story.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


Islam doesn't do anything to women. Some Muslims abuse women because they're ass holes.

I never accused you of saying all Muslims are bad.

There aren't any Muslims in the US proposing changes to our consitution based on their religious laws. 

Also....take a deep breath....you don't want to blow a gasket...


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

syrenn said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Who are the Muslims that told you that?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Lets see, in the US women can vote, drive a car, have a job, and pretty much what she wants without the help of a man. In backwards Muslim countries like Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Afghanistan etc women have pretty much no say so in anything cannot get a job, vote or even go anywhere without a mans say so, so yeah ass wipe, I would say women have it 10000 times better in the US than pretty much any Muslim country.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Exactly, rape is hardly a crime in most of those countries.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


The moderates in the region...Turkey, Lebanon, believe it or not Syria, UAE, Dubai, most of Saudii, some of Egypt, some of Oman, and most of Iraq do not pull that stuff. It's mainly the conservative religious fundamentalist hicks in Pakistan, Afghanistan, Saudii Arabia, Yemen, and Egypt who are the bad guys, and they're bad because they're backwards hicks who value cultural traditions more than progress. Islam has neither increased nor inhibited this stuff.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 30, 2012)

Lebanon is FAR from being moderate.  Turkey temporarily more so.  Turkey will undoubtably and democratically  move into the fantatic region.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 30, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Lebanon is FAR from being moderate.  Turkey temporarily more so.  Turkey will undoubtably and democratically  move into the fantatic region.




just look at ekrem......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 30, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> A good thing we brought democracy to Afganistan.



We brought bunker busters to Afghanistan - which was good. We should have made that and other munitions the extent of our contribution.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> They have been patriariachal societies since way before Islam. Islam didn't make them any better or any worse...



Utter bullshit.

Islam has allowed backwards and brutal societies to flourish in world that has long since move on. 

And you make excuses for the brutality.



> The are evil because they are evil...not because they're Muslims



Bullshit.

They are Muslims because they embrace evil. Islam is the natural religion for evil - ideals that mesh perfectly together.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 30, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...





You might as well have. 
Just read your own posts.


Wrongo again....

Shariah Law on America


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 30, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



He is correct and you know it.
Or I hope you do.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 30, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > They have been patriariachal societies since way before Islam. Islam didn't make them any better or any worse...
> ...


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 31, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > They have been patriariachal societies since way before Islam. Islam didn't make them any better or any worse...
> ...


I'm not making excuses for any of them. I'm just trying to tell you they were that way befiore Islam.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 31, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


Do you realize that you're offering Glenn Beck's web site op eds as proof that Muslims have proposed changes to our consitution based on sharia law?

You amaze me.....do you know who runs "The Blaze"?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> idiotic picture removed



I'm curious, how old were you when they first diagnosed you as severely mentally retarded?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> I'm not making excuses for any of them.



Of course you are.

You claim that the acts of Islam are not due to Islam, despite the same acts repeated endlessly.



> I'm just trying to tell you they were that way befiore Islam.



Except what you claim is false. Women had a lower stature in the Middle Ages, then gained more rights - until Islam reasserted, then they were right back to the Middle Ages.

Any claim that you leftists make of supporting women's rights is an obvious lie. When brutalized by Islam, you side with Islam every time.

I understand, it's that whole "enemy of my enemy" thing. Islam is an enemy of the free West, ergo your ally.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 1, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not making excuses for any of them.
> ...


I did not claim the acts of Islam are not due to Islam. I claimed that the ancestors of Muslims in the middle east did all those horrible things to women before they were Muslim, and that seems to short circuit the brains of peope who want to blame Islam for the way those people are. Birka's and Hijabs predate Islam. Arab and Persian women wore them, and existed in an inferior state long before the Q'uran was compiled

I'm not a leftist, and I do not side with anti Muslim Christian extremists in the US, and I don't side with anti western terrorists

Islam is not my enemy, the anti Islam fearmongering industry in Europe and the US is, because they threaten the peace around me, just like a belgerant drunk does in a bar.

Paranoid and misinformed is a position of disadvantage


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Feb 1, 2012)

syrenn said:


> It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion.
> 
> Don't forget... these are muslims, and of course you have to blame a woman for the sperm men produce..... This story does not surprise me one bit. And just think of all the crap that happens that does not make it to the media.




This was a murder committed by one man. 

It has been condemned by religious and community leaders  as a crime against Islam.

But dont let that get in the way of a good ole racist rant


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> I did not claim the acts of Islam are not due to Islam.



Oh yes you did - you are excusing the brutality of the Muslims by claiming it is regional, rather than religious. 

But you and I both know that is false. If this were just the treatment of women in the "Stans," then Burkas, clitectomies and other degradation of women would be limited to that region. We would see Muslim clerics speaking against the subjugation of women and movements by women in other regions to enlighten the areas. 

But none of this is the case. Muslim women flock to support genital mutilation, the "modesty laws" and the punishment of women for being victims. Because it is a part of Islam - a foundational feature.  



> I claimed that the ancestors of Muslims in the middle east did all those horrible things to women before they were Muslim,



I doubt that you would excuse Christians if women were treated the same way they were in pre-Constantine Rome. 



> and that seems to short circuit the brains of peope who want to blame Islam for the way those people are. Birka's and Hijabs predate Islam. Arab and Persian women wore them, and existed in an inferior state long before the Q'uran was compiled



Yet it is Islam which has spread this across the globe. 



> I'm not a leftist, and I do not side with anti Muslim Christian extremists in the US, and I don't side with anti western terrorists



Glad to hear it. 



> Islam is not my enemy,



You are their enemy, whether you acknowledge the fact or not. 



> the anti Islam fearmongering industry in Europe and the US is, because they threaten the peace around me, just like a belgerant drunk does in a bar.



I see, it isn't the wolf who is a danger to the flock. but the lamb bleating warning. 

Such a progressive view. 



> Paranoid and misinformed is a position of disadvantage



The one misinformed is you. You hold a fairy tale view of Islam in the same way a child seeing a tiger as a big pussy cat holds a false view of that predator. Both will kill you without pause or remorse. You ignorantly denying the nature of them, does not change reality.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2012)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> This was a murder committed by one man.
> 
> It has been condemned by religious and community leaders  as a crime against Islam.



Has it?

I doubt that.



> But dont let that get in the way of a good ole racist rant



So Islam is a race, in your alleged mind?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 1, 2012)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion.
> ...



Post some proof that some "religious and community leaders" have condemned this, because I sure haven't seen anything, the only people I see condeming it are Western leaders and people from Karzai's government.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 1, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > I did not claim the acts of Islam are not due to Islam.
> ...


I did not excuse the brutality of the abuse of women anywhere. Stating the fact that the Muslims who now abuse women, did so before Islam, is not excusing it.

Muslims all over the world speak out against the subjugation of women, you just haven't heard them, because the American press doesn't make money covering those stories. In all the Alevi Muslim gatherings I've atended, the Dede spoke only of honoring women, and never of abusing them. I also have first hand experience with a Sunni Imam who learned about a man abusing his wife, and it was considered to be scandelous and unacceptable by that Mosque.

There are backwards areas where conservative fudamentalist Muslim hicks support genital mutilation, the "modesty laws" and the punishment of women for being victims. But they are a tiny minority in the Muslim world.

I would not excuse Christians for abusing women. I do not excuse anybody for that. But if you've studied history, you should be able to grasp the concept that morality has historical context that must be understood when judging morality by today's standards.

What I know about Islam...I learned by living with Muslims in the middle east, and being married to a Muslim woman. I know what I saw. I can travel in the middle east unmolested, and I have not been thretened by Islam. I don't have any problems, and to start having problems with Muslims based on what you say, and other anti Muslim people say, will not happen. 

I will start being afraid of Muslims when I start feeling threatened by them. Sorry I'm not paranoid and angry like you. What you say might mean something if you'd ever lived with Muslims, or had set foot in a Muslim country.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 2, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> I did not excuse the brutality of the abuse of women anywhere. Stating the fact that the Muslims who now abuse women, did so before Islam, is not excusing it.



Muslims who now abuse women have not lived in any other time.  They behave as they do because that is the tenets of their religion.



> Muslims all over the world speak out against the subjugation of women, you just haven't heard them, because the American press doesn't make money covering those stories.



ROFL

Now the open Bullshit starts.

{One who is not circumcised is not a Muslim, and even her parents are seen as not
being in the religion} (Married men, Wagberi7).

All that is needed for evil to prevail is for leftists to lie to excuse evil.



> In all the Alevi Muslim gatherings I've atended, the Dede spoke only of honoring women, and never of abusing them. I also have first hand experience with a Sunni Imam who learned about a man abusing his wife, and it was considered to be scandelous and unacceptable by that Mosque.



Of course, Islam commands women be treated well.

{Men are superior to women on account of the qualities with which God has gifted the one above the other, and on account of the outlay they make from their substance for them. Virtuous women are obedient, careful, during the husband's absence, because God has of them been careful. But chide those for whose refractoriness you have cause to fear; remove them into beds apart, *and scourge them*: but if they are obedient to you, then seek not occasion against them: verily, God is High, Great! Rodwell} Surah 4:34

Hey, beating women is a sign of honor - Allah wills it.

{"Narrated Ikrima: 'Rifaa divorced his wife whereupon Abdur-Rahman married her. Aisha said that the lady came wearing a green veil and complained to her (Aisha) and showed her a green spot on her skin caused by beating. It was the habit of ladies to support each other, so when Allah's messenger came, Aisha said, "I have not seen any woman suffering as much as the believing women. Look! Her skin is greener than her clothes! When Abdur-Rahman heard that his wife had gone to the prophet, he came with his two sons from another wife. She said, "By Allah! I have done no wrong to him, but he is impotent and is as useless to me as this," holding and showing the fringe of her garment. Abdur-Rahman said, "By Allah, O Allah's messenger! She has told a lie. I am very strong and can satisfy her, but she is disobedient and wants to go back to Rifaa." Allah's messenger said to her, "If that is your intention, then know that it is unlawful for you to remarry Rifaa unless Abdur-Rahman has had sexual intercourse with you." The prophet saw two boys with Abdur-Rahman and asked (him), "Are these your sons?" On that Abdur-Rahman said, "Yes." The prophet said, "You claim what you claim (that he is impotent)? But by Allah, these boys resemble him as a crow resembles a crow.""} Hadith Al Bukhari 7:715

Ah yes, beating a wife pleases Muhammad.



> There are backwards areas where conservative fudamentalist Muslim hicks support genital mutilation, the "modesty laws" and the punishment of women for being victims. But they are a tiny minority in the Muslim world.



Conservative? They voted for George W. Bush?

Oh wait, you're just lying again, Allahu Akbar.



> I would not excuse Christians for abusing women. I do not excuse anybody for that.



Well, Muslims you excuse - but you share a common enemy, so I understand your motivation.



> But if you've studied history, you should be able to grasp the concept that morality has historical context that must be understood when judging morality by today's standards.



Yeah, what Muslims do today shouldn't be judged by today's standards, the poor darlings are just misunderstood. If we just get rid of capitalism and individual liberty, we can free them...

The progressive view is so enlightened.



> What I know about Islam...I learned by living with Muslims in the middle east, and being married to a Muslim woman. I know what I saw. I can travel in the middle east unmolested, and I have not been thretened by Islam.



That's nice.



> I don't have any problems, and to start having problems with Muslims based on what you say, and other anti Muslim people say, will not happen.



We are on opposite sides. I would love to see an end to the evil that is literal Islam - you would love to see an end to individual liberty. We have conflicting ideals.



> I will start being afraid of Muslims when I start feeling threatened by them.



It's much more rational that you feel threatened by old women carrying signs declaring they are "Taxed Enough Already." You have priorities.



> Sorry I'm not paranoid and angry like you. What you say might mean something if you'd ever lived with Muslims, or had set foot in a Muslim country.








Women have it swell in the Islamic world!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 2, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> I did not excuse the brutality of the abuse of women anywhere. Stating the fact that the Muslims who now abuse women, did so before Islam, is not excusing it.



Muslims who now abuse women have not lived in any other time.  They behave as they do because that is the tenets of their religion.



> Muslims all over the world speak out against the subjugation of women, you just haven't heard them, because the American press doesn't make money covering those stories.



ROFL

Now the open Bullshit starts.

{One who is not circumcised is not a Muslim, and even her parents are seen as not
being in the religion} (Married men, Wagberi7).

All that is needed for evil to prevail is for leftists to lie to excuse evil.



> In all the Alevi Muslim gatherings I've atended, the Dede spoke only of honoring women, and never of abusing them. I also have first hand experience with a Sunni Imam who learned about a man abusing his wife, and it was considered to be scandelous and unacceptable by that Mosque.



Of course, Islam commands women be treated well.

{Men are superior to women on account of the qualities with which God has gifted the one above the other, and on account of the outlay they make from their substance for them. Virtuous women are obedient, careful, during the husband's absence, because God has of them been careful. But chide those for whose refractoriness you have cause to fear; remove them into beds apart, *and scourge them*: but if they are obedient to you, then seek not occasion against them: verily, God is High, Great! Rodwell} Surah 4:34

Hey, beating women is a sign of honor - Allah wills it.

{"Narrated Ikrima: 'Rifaa divorced his wife whereupon Abdur-Rahman married her. Aisha said that the lady came wearing a green veil and complained to her (Aisha) and showed her a green spot on her skin caused by beating. It was the habit of ladies to support each other, so when Allah's messenger came, Aisha said, "I have not seen any woman suffering as much as the believing women. Look! Her skin is greener than her clothes! When Abdur-Rahman heard that his wife had gone to the prophet, he came with his two sons from another wife. She said, "By Allah! I have done no wrong to him, but he is impotent and is as useless to me as this," holding and showing the fringe of her garment. Abdur-Rahman said, "By Allah, O Allah's messenger! She has told a lie. I am very strong and can satisfy her, but she is disobedient and wants to go back to Rifaa." Allah's messenger said to her, "If that is your intention, then know that it is unlawful for you to remarry Rifaa unless Abdur-Rahman has had sexual intercourse with you." The prophet saw two boys with Abdur-Rahman and asked (him), "Are these your sons?" On that Abdur-Rahman said, "Yes." The prophet said, "You claim what you claim (that he is impotent)? But by Allah, these boys resemble him as a crow resembles a crow.""} Hadith Al Bukhari 7:715

Ah yes, beating a wife pleases Muhammad.



> There are backwards areas where conservative fudamentalist Muslim hicks support genital mutilation, the "modesty laws" and the punishment of women for being victims. But they are a tiny minority in the Muslim world.



Conservative? They voted for George W. Bush?

Oh wait, you're just lying again, Allahu Akbar.



> I would not excuse Christians for abusing women. I do not excuse anybody for that.



Well, Muslims you excuse - but you share a common enemy, so I understand your motivation.



> But if you've studied history, you should be able to grasp the concept that morality has historical context that must be understood when judging morality by today's standards.



Yeah, what Muslims do today shouldn't be judged by today's standards, the poor darlings are just misunderstood. If we just get rid of capitalism and individual liberty, we can free them...

The progressive view is so enlightened.



> What I know about Islam...I learned by living with Muslims in the middle east, and being married to a Muslim woman. I know what I saw. I can travel in the middle east unmolested, and I have not been thretened by Islam.



That's nice.



> I don't have any problems, and to start having problems with Muslims based on what you say, and other anti Muslim people say, will not happen.



We are on opposite sides. I would love to see an end to the evil that is literal Islam - you would lover to see an end to individual liberty. We have conflicting ideals.



> I will start being afraid of Muslims when I start feeling threatened by them.



It's much more rational that you feel threatened by old women carrying signs declaring they are "Taxed Enough Already." You have priorities.



> Sorry I'm not paranoid and angry like you. What you say might mean something if you'd ever lived with Muslims, or had set foot in a Muslim country.









Women have it swell in the Islamic world!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm, double post...


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 2, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Muslims who now abuse women have not lived in any other time.  They behave as they do because that is the tenets of their religion.


Then how come all the Muslims I lived with in the middle east didn't abuse women?



Uncensored2008 said:


> ROFL
> 
> Now the open Bullshit starts.
> 
> ...


I think your misconceptions are caused by two different things. 

It's all about "doctrine vs implementation". There are all kinds of doctrine in the old testament that Christians and Jews do not practice anymore. Like aborting any baby concieved out of wedlock, or working on the Sabbath, stoning adulterers, or eating shellfish, or pork. 

It appears that people who think all Muslims are this....or...all Muslims are that....have never spent any time around Muslims. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Conservative? They voted for George W. Bush?
> 
> Oh wait, you're just lying again, Allahu Akbar.


When I was in Syria, I was actually exposed to two of my ex wife's cousins who were Hezzbolah. They eventually ended up shaming thier families because they threatened my life, but once one of them told me "we like Americans like Bush more than Clinton, because Clinton is a liberal, and Bush fears God like we do"...he went on to rail on about how liberals in America are all gay, and get divorces, and are against God...which sounds like the same stuff you say all the time.





Uncensored2008 said:


> Well, Muslims you excuse - but you share a common enemy, so I understand your motivation.


Muslims have done nothing that needs an apology. I haven't excused anti western Muslim terrorists for anything, and to think that American liberals, Democrats, or lefties excuse terrorism is laughable, and only something I can imagine Rush Limbaugh having the nerve to assert. 

My enemy is not Islam, Christianity, liberals, or conservatives. My enemy are people that want to hate others enough to justify the violence they want to happen to people they hate.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Yeah, what Muslims do today shouldn't be judged by today's standards, the poor darlings are just misunderstood. If we just get rid of capitalism and individual liberty, we can free them...


I'm having trouble unwinding this fantasy. How much time have you spent living with Muslims?....or is all you know about them based on misinterpreted Q'uran verses?



Uncensored2008 said:


> The progressive view is so enlightened.


I'm not a liberal, and not a progresive, and I didn't vote for Obama. I'm something you don't recognize anymore, a Goldwater/Eisenhower conservative.



Uncensored2008 said:


> We are on opposite sides. I would love to see an end to the evil that is literal Islam - you would love to see an end to individual liberty. We have conflicting ideals.


Once again, "doctrine vs implementation". 

I would not like to see an end to individual liberty, I am a social Libertarian. You on the other hand...seem to be angry and ignorant, just like the anti western Muslim extremists.



Uncensored2008 said:


> It's much more rational that you feel threatened by old women carrying signs declaring they are "Taxed Enough Already." You have priorities.


I've attended two Tea Party rallies, and didn't feel threatened by anyone. usually people learn to NOT jump to conclusions in thier first year logic courses in college, did you skip those?



Uncensored2008 said:


> Women have it swell in the Islamic world!


These women have it bad because those men are backwards fundamentalist conservative hicks.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 2, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hmm, double post...


Hmmm...double the ingnorance and paranoia..........sorry, couldn't resist.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 2, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> Of course, Islam commands women be treated well.



You are a faithful liar for Allah.

{Book 009, Number 3526:

    &#8230;So I informed him [Muhammad]. (By that time) Mu'awiya, Abu Jahm and Usama b. Zaid had given her the proposal of marriage. Allah's Messenger said: So far as Mu'awiya is concerned, he is a poor man without any property. So far as Abu Jahm is concerned, *he is a great beater of women,* but Usama b. Zaid... She pointed with her hand (that she did not approve of the idea of marrying) Usama.* But Allah's Messenger said: Obedience to Allah and obedience to His Messenger is better for thee. *She said: So I married him, and I became an object of envy.}

Lo, Allah is vicious and cruel.


> I think your misconceptions are caused by two different things.
> 
> It's all about "doctrine vs implementation". There are all kinds of doctrine in the old testament that Christians and Jews do not practice anymore. Like aborting any baby concieved out of wedlock, or working on the Sabbath, stoning adulterers, or eating shellfish, or pork.



Got it, it's just old doctrine, Muslims would never actually do such things.

Jessica Mokdad: Islamic Honor Killing in Michigan - Atlas Shrugs

CNN, First Major Media Outlet to Identify Motive in Thwarted Islamic Honor Killing of Harry Potter Actress - Atlas Shrugs

(Want 500,000 more? Not a problem.)



> It appears that people who think all Muslims are this....or...all Muslims are that....have never spent any time around Muslims.



Or they've pulled their heads out of their asses.



> When I was in Syria, I was actually exposed to two of my ex wife's cousins who were Hezzbolah. They eventually ended up shaming thier families because they threatened my life,



But you've said you've never been threatened by Muslims?



> but once one of them told me "we like Americans like Bush more than Clinton, because Clinton is a liberal, and Bush fears God like we do"...he went on to rail on about how liberals in America are all gay, and get divorces, and are against God...which sounds like the same stuff you say all the time.



No doubt, everyone like bunker busters dropped on them. I'm sure they loved Bush, just as you claim....



> Muslims have done nothing that needs an apology.











> I haven't excused anti western Muslim terrorists for anything, and to think that American liberals, Democrats, or lefties excuse terrorism is laughable, and only something I can imagine Rush Limbaugh having the nerve to assert.



Leftism embraces Islam as another means of destroying American culture and liberty.



> My enemy is not Islam, Christianity, liberals, or conservatives. My enemy are people that want to hate others enough to justify the violence they want to happen to people they hate.



Yawn

Who gives a fuck? Islam is at war with civilization.



> I'm having trouble unwinding this fantasy. How much time have you spent living with Muslims?....or is all you know about them based on misinterpreted Q'uran verses?



LOL



> I'm not a liberal, and not a progresive, and I didn't vote for Obama. I'm something you don't recognize anymore, a Goldwater/Eisenhower conservative.



Nah, more of a Pol Pot "conservative."



> Once again, "doctrine vs implementation".
> 
> I would not like to see an end to individual liberty, I am a social Libertarian. You on the other hand...seem to be angry and ignorant, just like the anti western Muslim extremists.



Yawn.



> I've attended two Tea Party rallies, and didn't feel threatened by anyone. usually people learn to NOT jump to conclusions in thier first year logic courses in college, did you skip those?



I had a 3.92 GPA in college, did quite well in logic.



> These women have it bad because those men are backwards fundamentalist conservative hicks.



They have it bad because those men are Muslims.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> But you've said you've never been threatened by Muslims?


They were Hezzbolah, and they threatened me because I was an American, not because I wasn't a Muslim, or because of anything in the Q'uran.



Uncensored2008 said:


> I had a 3.92 GPA in college, did quite well in logic.


Yet you refuse to use it.....hmmm


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion.
> ...



Would you care to show where islam has improved society, say in the last one hundred years?  Where is it that an islamic society has people flocking to join because of the productive, peaceful society?  Islam perpetuates this type of behavior.  It justifies it, and welcomes it.  Other wise, you would see riots when something like this happened (muslims will riot if there is a "drawing" of their worshipped prophet)....  Hey, but don't let the truth get in the way of a good story....


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> A woman in Texas kills all her children becuase god told her to.



Got to love your effort.... one woman out how many millions with a serious mental illness does something absolutely horrible how many years ago, and, you, want to ignore the thousands of instances of muslim crimes against humantiy and focus on the one abnormal Christian crime over the normal of islam.  Just sayin' ...


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Christianity and Islam shouldn't be looked towards to improve economies or societies, they should be looked towards to improve the spiritual health of individual people. 

When I lived in the middle east, with Muslims, I noticed about the same formula for humanity was present. It's my own formula...keep that in mind....but for every 10 people in the world, there are 6 ordinary people just trying to live thier lives in peace, 1 loser, 1 saint, 1 leader, and 1 criminal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> They were Hezzbolah, and they threatened me because I was an American, not because I wasn't a Muslim, or because of anything in the Q'uran.



Islam has features that most religions do - the main one being that about 90% of Muslims don't actually follow it. Good thing too, Islam is pure evil and cannot coexist with civilization. 

Hezbollah is the "Party of Allah." They threatened you because you are Dhimmi and did not submit with offering of Jizzya. They were duty bound to kill you.




> Yet you refuse to use it.....hmmm



You think the web of falsehoods you spin is "logical?"

It would be an interesting syllogism that supported the dishonest presentation of a predatory and violent creed as "peaceful."


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




Somehow Jon Stewart and Truthseeker just don't belong together.


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



If they "spent as much as one could", why didn't their deficits come close to Obama's (even when you add them together)?  Just sayin' ....


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



So fourteen hundred years of "enlightenment" improved nothing?


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...




So are you saying the "peaceful religion" doesn't work (large scale)?


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Dress as a woman and walk into that square in Egypt.  Then come back and tell us how you were treated with respect.


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Where does the quran say that women will make it to heaven (with or without virgins)?


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



So why is islam needed??


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > I did not claim the acts of Islam are not due to Islam.
> ...


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



...."Christianity and Islam shouldn't be looked towards to improve economies or societies, they should be looked towards to improve the spiritual health of individual people."
Yah think?  If individuals are improved, their families, their neighborhood, their community, their city, their state, their country are all improved.  Islam doesn't do this.  It is a system (not a religion) of deceit, destruction, dust and death.

Your life in the ME in not representative of the whole.  You have been fortunate and been among good people (no matter what religion).  If you look at any country in the ME, you see DECEIT, DESTRUCTION, DUST, AND DEATH.  Yet, because you saw a tiny, controlled window, you claim to know all islam?   How many "westerners" must be bound and held by four men while a fifth man saws off his head, how many women must be brutalized, how many homosexuals (selectively chosen) must be murdered for you to open your eyes and say, well, maybe there are some really good people in muslim controlled areas, but that system, that system does not improve a single thing?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Where does the quran say that women will make it to heaven (with or without virgins)?



Now, now! You know full well that pointing out the fact that under Islam, women ONLY go to paradise if their husband is pleased with them, otherwise they are sent to hell for eternal torture; will make toxic uncomfortable.

Toxic doesn't like facts.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > They were Hezzbolah, and they threatened me because I was an American, not because I wasn't a Muslim, or because of anything in the Q'uran.
> ...


Wow....whats going on inside your head has nothing to do with myv reality. 

My wife's cousins actually threatened me to my face, and told me why they wanted to kill me, and they didn't say anything about religion when they did it. How crazy do you have to be to think you now more about it than me or them?

If by "civilization", you mean western civilization, there is a long sad history of conflict between Islam and Christianity, and it sounds like you're all into keeping that going.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


Because Obama's admin started in the worst economic state since the Great Depression, and it didn't have hthe revenue that Clinton and Bush had.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


You are correct, Islam did not prevent those people from continuing the abuse they had been heaping on women since before Islam even existed.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I absolutely hate when someone starts a post with "So you are saying", because they allways have it wrong.

I'm saying that not all the arse holes who exist in cultures that approve of the abuse of women, have been changed so as not to abuse women by Islam.

Just look at you and uncensored....Jesus hasn't stopped you from hating. Nobody is perfect


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


What do dead women have to do with abusing live ones?


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Based on my first hand observations, Islam apparently serves the exact same functions for Muslims that Christianity does for Christians


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> Wow....whats going on inside your head has nothing to do with myv reality.



Considering the amount of crack you smoke, I'm not sure "reality" is the operative term.

You are utterly ridiculous. You are like the owner of a Pit Bull who says "my dog is sweet, so it isn't true that Pits are prone to aggressive behavior." The logical fallacy of applying your anecdotal experience to a subject in general is ever the more ironic, given your flame on logic.



> My wife's cousins actually threatened me to my face, and told me why they wanted to kill me, and they didn't say anything about religion when they did it. How crazy do you have to be to think you now more about it than me or them?



I could care less about your anecdotes. I have no way of knowing if they are true or false. I do know that Hezbollah is a fanatical religious group (and I even know how to spell the name!) which follows a literal interpretation of the Sunnah. 

{Fight those who believe not in God nor the last day . . . Nor acknowledge the religion of truth, (even if they are) of the people of the Book, until they pay Jizya (tribute taxes) with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued  Surah 9:29. }

They are duty bound to kill you since you failed to submit and offer up Jizzya.



> If by "civilization", you mean western civilization, there is a long sad history of conflict between Islam and Christianity, and it sounds like you're all into keeping that going.



Islam is a barbaric and brutal cult. It invaded, murdered and raped all across the middle east, into India and Europe. The "conflict' was with any who resisted the brutal Muslim invaders.

Islam is not compatible with civilization, which puts Muslims in a precarious situation. The only real answer is to relegate Islam to myth, a religion that one pays passing homage to for cultural reason, but doesn't really follow.

The Jews did it, the Old Testament is violent and was the model the pervert Muhammad used (or his Jewish slaves, anyway) to write the Koran. (Muhammad was illiterate.) The Jews no longer stone people nor seek to subjugate others to their god. The Muslims must follow suit. Muslims are about a thousand years behind the Jews in their cultural development.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


Living in the middle east...I only saw Islam improve individuals, their families, their neighborhoods, their communities, their cities, their provinces, and their countries. I did not see any deceit, destruction, dust or death because people were Muslim 

I have seen deceit, destruction, dust or death on TV in the USA, when they show backwards conservative fundamentalist middle eastern hicks living out in the country in shit holes like rural Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Afghanistan, and Pakistan. The further you get from the big cities in the middle east, the people become uneducated hicks, and they embrace traditions like abusing thier wives.

As for opening my eyes....my eyes were open for four years, and what you're describing based on what you've read, has nothing to do with what I saw. I'm not saying I know everything, but certainly more than people who've never lived with Muslims.

The problem is people like you, because your counterpart in Pakistan are people who believe Bush planned 911 so he could invade the middle east and kill Muslims, because they believe what they're told by thier anti US fearmongering industry.


----------



## Jos (Feb 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Jews no longer stone people nor seek to subjugate others to their god.



their God is now once again  money, and they subjugate others to their god


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....whats going on inside your head has nothing to do with myv reality.
> ...


Let me guess...your solution is to ban Islam or kill Muslims...right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jos said:


> their God is now once again  money, and they subjugate others to their god



Allahu Akbar, Farouk.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> Living in the middle east...I only saw Islam improve individuals, their families, their neighborhoods, their communities, their cities, their provinces, and their countries. I did not see any deceit, destruction, dust or death because people were Muslim



Well damn, your view from the penthouse of a Saudi Prince certainly defines the average Muslim...

What were we thinking..



> I have seen deceit, destruction, dust or death on TV in the USA, when they show backwards conservative fundamentalist middle eastern hicks living out in the country in shit holes like rural Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Afghanistan, and Pakistan. The further you get from the big cities in the middle east, the people become uneducated hicks, and they embrace traditions like abusing thier wives.
> 
> As for opening my eyes....my eyes were open for four years, and what you're describing based on what you've read, has nothing to do with what I saw. I'm not saying I know everything, but certainly more than people who've never lived with Muslims.
> 
> The problem is people like you, because your counterpart in Pakistan are people who believe Bush planned 911 so he could invade the middle east and kill Muslims, because they believe what they're told by thier anti US fearmongering industry.



Yes, when will we realize that the oil Sheiks that you worked with, the 1% elite, define Islam....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> Let me guess...your solution is to ban Islam or kill Muslims...right?



Show where I've ever advocated killing anyone? You can't, because I haven't.

My solution is honesty, simply acknowledging the truth and reality. Islam is not a religion of peace, it is to religion as the Khmer Rouge is to governments. Pretending that Pol Pot was a great guy WAS done in this country, by the same idiots who now proclaim Islam peaceful and progressive. Well he wasn't, and Islam isn't. It doesn't matter that some idiot lefty had dinner with Pol Pot and saw first hand that he was a charming and witty fellow. Sure, he can call me ignorant, as I never dined and partied with Pol Pot, he never felt threatened by him...

No, it's time to simply be honest. Islam is evil - sorry that you prefer political correctness to fact, but Islam is evil. Muslims are just people. Some will follow closely what Islam teaches, they will be terrorists and murderers as is the way of Islam. Most will pay lip service and never hurt others, BUT will support those who do act on the teachings of the evil. Most Nazis never hurt anyone, they never killed a Jew, they never experimented on Poles. Yet we don't embrace Nazis, because regardless of the passive nature of the overwhelming majority of Nazis, Nazism was evil, the goals of the movement were sinister and those who did as Hitler instructed were terrorists and murders.

I don't advocate killing Nazis. We have liberty in this nation and Nazis are free to follow their filthy political philosophy. They are free to preach their filthy beliefs. I defend their right to do both. BUT I will denounce them, I will NEVER tolerate them. I will recognize what they promote and condemn the evil that is Nazism.

I treat Islam in the same manner.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess...your solution is to ban Islam or kill Muslims...right?
> ...


So your message is one of outrage, and peace....right?

You don't want to take any action against Islam, and you just want to complain about what the Q'uran says?

Moral outrage is an addiction, and it's an addiction Christian social fundamentalist media (Fox/Rush/etc) preys on. Sterotyping people is big bucks for media and authors. Glenn Beck has done the best job popularizing hatred of Muslims, especially amongst people who don't know any Muslims.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Living in the middle east...I only saw Islam improve individuals, their families, their neighborhoods, their communities, their cities, their provinces, and their countries. I did not see any deceit, destruction, dust or death because people were Muslim
> ...


Never been to Saudi Arabia, and I don't know any rich Muslims. My grandfther in law was considered kind of rich. He owned a house in suburban Istanbul during the 70's. As the city grew around him, he waited untill property values shot up, then sold his house and land to a developer that gave him a free floor in the apt building they built, and rights to the rental income from the bottom floor where a hypermarket, a jewelery store, and a photography studio did business. He sat around all day eating baklava, smoking, and drinking scotch, and was quite a man about town. We'd walk around at night and people would kiss his ring.

This is my problem....experiences like this. Then I hear people who've never met him say "Muslims are evil, Islam is evil"...and they go on to tell me I didn't see what I saw.

It's maddening.

It only gets worse when I hear people say I'm excusing terrorism because I tell people about my experiences.


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Yeah those silly Christians, they should just bend over and let the mulsims chop off their heads or willingly become servants of muslims, then we could all get along?


----------



## logical4u (Feb 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess...your solution is to ban Islam or kill Muslims...right?
> ...





That is simply put.  Well done.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 6, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I wasn't aware of a huge problem with Muslims chooping off the heads of Christians. Danierl Pearl was Jewish.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 6, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Wow...your second attempt to bail out uncensored was no more effective than the first.

You two can stroke each other all you want, but everything both of you know is still second, third, fourth, or twentieth hand info, and subject to all the distorions that stories get by the time the reach the other end of the office at work. 

Your knowlege of Muslims and Islam is inferior to mine.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 6, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> So your message is one of outrage, and peace....right?



My "message" is the facts.  Because I have no political agenda, I have no reason to fabricate a reality to cover for the incessant brutality of Islam. 



> You don't want to take any action against Islam, and you just want to complain about what the Q'uran says?



The action to take is not to appease nor excuse the acts of Islam. All that is needed for evil to prevail is for good men to allow fucking leftists to alter reality.



> Moral outrage is an addiction, and it's an addiction Christian social fundamentalist media (Fox/Rush/etc) preys on. Sterotyping people is big bucks for media and authors. Glenn Beck has done the best job popularizing hatred of Muslims, especially amongst people who don't know any Muslims.



I see, so really healthy people live in a fantasy world where tigers are sweet pussy cats and Islam is the religion of peace...

Sorry, I deal in fact.  There were 47 religiously motivated acts of violence by Muslims yesterday.

2012.02.05 (Damboa, Nigeria) - Fundamentalists gun down two people at a gathering for mourning another of their victims.

2012.02.05 (Yala, Thailand) - Two guards are cut down when Muslim terrorists fire on a group of Buddhist monks.

2012.02.05 (Kandahar, Afghanistan) - Shahid suicide car bombers detonate next to a market, killing nine.

There were zero religiously motivated acts of violence by Jews.

There were zero religiously motivated acts of violence by Christians.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 6, 2012)

I wasn't aware of a huge problem with Muslims chooping off the heads of Christians. Danierl Pearl was Jewish.[/QUOTE]

That's because you stick your fingers in your ears, close your eyes VERY tightly and chant "LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU" at the top of your lungs.

2005 Indonesian beheadings of Christian girls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Egyptian court acquits Muslims who beheaded a Christian - Jihad Watch

Al-Shabbab Islamic Extremists Reportedly Behead Christian Guled Jama Muktar | TheBlaze.com


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LK8-4SO63Q]Muslims Behead Four Ex-Muslim Christian Orphanage Workers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## logical4u (Feb 6, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Well, please, start with the "tolerant" places that exist where muslims have a majority of the population.  Where are people free to say what they want?  Where are people free to dress as they want?  Where are women safe walking on the street alone in broad daylight?  Where are muslim hospitals with advanced technology and charity for all?  Where do muslims condemn men from using "dancing boys" for sex?  Where do muslims condemn the muslims that are ripping out the internal organs of murdered "non-believers", and painting with the spilled blood?  Where are muslims condemning terrorists groups that murder muslim children for photo ops, and then claim the "west" did it?

Come on, show us all exactly how knowledgeable you are about islam.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 7, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


I will answer your questions, and I find it kind of wierd that you'd think there is an "us all" you represent. If you're not able to agrue one on one, and have to invoke others to make you feel more secure, that would be pretty weak.

At any rate...

I've been to Turkey, Iraq, Syria, Jordan, and Lebanon. I will only talk about my experiences in those countries.

In all of those countries you could:

Say what you want, unless you're threatening the government with violent rebellion. 

Dress how you want. 

Women were safe on the streets in broad daylight and after dark, but like any big cities, you don't want to push that. Nobody was unsafe anywhere because Muslims were out rampaging.  

Hospitals had advanced technology and healthcare was free in Turkey, Jordan, Iraq, and Syria, but I'm not sure about Lebabnon, I didn't stay that long. 

I neither saw, nor heard of Muslims condemning men from using "dancing boys" for sex. 

I neither saw, nor heard of ripping out the internal organs of murdered non-believers, and painting them with spilled blood.  

Muslims everywhere I went. except a few in Lebabnon, condemned terrorists groups that murder innocent people.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> I wasn't aware of a huge problem with Muslims chooping off the heads of Christians. Danierl Pearl was Jewish.



That's because you stick your fingers in your ears, close your eyes VERY tightly and chant "LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU" at the top of your lungs.

2005 Indonesian beheadings of Christian girls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Egyptian court acquits Muslims who beheaded a Christian - Jihad Watch

Al-Shabbab Islamic Extremists Reportedly Behead Christian Guled Jama Muktar | TheBlaze.com


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LK8-4SO63Q]Muslims Behead Four Ex-Muslim Christian Orphanage Workers - YouTube[/ame][/QUOTE]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> I will answer your questions, and I find it kind of wierd that you'd think there is an "us all" you represent. If you're not able to agrue one on one, and have to invoke others to make you feel more secure, that would be pretty weak.
> 
> At any rate...
> 
> I've been to Turkey,



You've been to Turkey - a nation that is by constitution secular, the brain child of Ataturk, who termed Islam a "cancer" and the "greatest evil to befall mankind." 

Are you sure you've thought this through? 



> Iraq, Syria, Jordan, and Lebanon. I will only talk about my experiences in those countries.



Saddam's Iraq was marginally secular.



> In all of those countries you could:
> 
> Say what you want, unless you're threatening the government with violent rebellion.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Not that you had any credibility, but free speech in Saddam's Iraq? In Syria? The Ba'ath are not ones who cherish freedom of speech, regardless of Islam. Ba'ath is a Soviet based political party, modeled on Josef Stalin.

You just keep digging.



> Dress how you want.



No doubt the Hezbollah modesty squads in Lebanon agree with you.... 



> Women were safe on the streets in broad daylight and after dark, but like any big cities, you don't want to push that. Nobody was unsafe anywhere because Muslims were out rampaging.



Are you talking about the 1920's? 

{Today In Syria: Rape As Torture; And The Amazing Growth Of The Arab League}

Today In Syria: Rape As Torture; And The Amazing Growth Of The Arab League - The Dish | By Andrew Sullivan - The Daily Beast



> Hospitals had advanced technology and healthcare was free in Turkey, Jordan, Iraq, and Syria, but I'm not sure about Lebabnon, I didn't stay that long.
> 
> I neither saw, nor heard of Muslims condemning men from using "dancing boys" for sex.
> 
> ...



Sorry dude, I think I don't believe one word you post.

You're not honest. You present a false and fabricated portrait of the Islamic world. You are a propagandist, a liar for Allah.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 7, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't aware of a huge problem with Muslims chooping off the heads of Christians. Danierl Pearl was Jewish.
> ...


The Blaze, and Jihad Watch are not credible sources. They are reliable sources for the reinforcement of paranoia and misinterpretation


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> The Blaze, and Jihad Watch are not credible sources. They are reliable sources for the reinforcement of paranois and misinterpretation



What the Imam tells you is the truth, all else is LIES, Infidel lies....

Muslims behead Christians all the time.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 7, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > It is an islamic shit hole. Any strides in women's rights in the last 10 years will be for nothing and will slid back into oblivion.
> ...



Sad but true. However, you can't built a nation where no nation every really stood. They have Dark Ages type infrastructure, LITERALLY! We can't police the nation forever. Nor can we really police or nation built any nation. Watch Iraq in 5 years. It's going to be a scary place!


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 7, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You've been to Turkey - a nation that is by constitution secular, the brain child of Ataturk, who termed Islam a "cancer" and the "greatest evil to befall mankind."


Ataturk set up a secular government because he wanted to take credibility away from the Sultinate, and he wanted to westernize the country. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Saddam's Iraq was marginally secular.


Saddam doesn't run Iraq anymore



Uncensored2008 said:


> Not that you had any credibility, but free speech in Saddam's Iraq? In Syria? The Ba'ath are not ones who cherish freedom of speech, regardless of Islam. Ba'ath is a Soviet based political party, modeled on Josef Stalin.


Saddam doesn't run Iraq anymore



Uncensored2008 said:


> No doubt the Hezbollah modesty squads in Lebanon agree with you....


No, I didn't see any of that, and thier opinions remind me of yours, bloodthirsty and uninformed. You have so much more in common with Hezzbolah and Al Q'uada than you know



Uncensored2008 said:


> Are you talking about the 1920's?


2000-2004.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Sorry dude, I think I don't believe one word you post.
> 
> You're not honest. You present a false and fabricated portrait of the Islamic world. You are a propagandist, a liar for Allah.


I'm not a Muslim.

Just stay safe where you are then, I'm not trying to covert you. Just stay far away from Muslims with your hatred and anger, and Glen Beck to keep you company. 

But remember, the more anger and hatred you embrace, the further from God you get....also, Glenn Beck is a drug adicted alchoholic with delusions of grandure


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 7, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > The Blaze, and Jihad Watch are not credible sources. They are reliable sources for the reinforcement of paranois and misinterpretation
> ...


I'm not Muslim, nor am I angry and paranoid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> Ataturk set up a secular government because he wanted to take credibility away from the Sultinate, and he wanted to westernize the country.



He wanted Turkey to be a modern, European nation.



> Saddam doesn't run Iraq anymore



The result is a MORE fundamentalist state.



> No, I didn't see any of that, and thier opinions remind me of yours, bloodthirsty and uninformed. You have so much more in common with Hezzbolah and Al Q'uada than you know



Yawn.

As long as you demand the nice puddy tat with orange black strips is gentle, that's the way it will be.



> I'm not a Muslim.



Then you are an utter fool.



> Just stay safe where you are then, I'm not trying to covert you. Just stay far away from Muslims with your hatred and anger, and Glen Beck to keep you company.
> 
> But remember, the more anger and hatred you embrace, the further from God you get....also, Glenn Beck is a drug adicted alchoholic with delusions of grandure



I understand your viewpoint....


----------



## logical4u (Feb 7, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



So, people are "flocking" to those countries to become citizens?


----------



## logical4u (Feb 7, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > You've been to Turkey - a nation that is by constitution secular, the brain child of Ataturk, who termed Islam a "cancer" and the "greatest evil to befall mankind."
> ...



No hatred, simply facing the facts.  Islam has deceit, dust, destruction and death as a system.  Any "good" people that loosely follow islam (ignore Shariah) cannot do so, openly, without fear of reprisal on their family or themselvs.  The more we share the "truth" with muslims, the less likely they are to bow to Shariah and that rock in Mecca.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 9, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


Workers from all over the Muslim world flock to Saudi Arabia and Dubai for work. The Muslim countries Muslims don't flock to have crappy economies, and that's why nobody wants to become citizens in those countries, not because of Islam's effect on the country


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 9, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Muslims don't hear you. They don't hear Jihad Watch, they don't hear Glenn Beck, and they don't care what you think. 

You are the enemy of peace.

Lastly...you and logic need to take your lips off each other's penises.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Well Afghanistan wasn't like this in the 60's and 70's, women used to be able to go to school, go to college alongside men and work together in the work force, but ever since the Soviet invasion and the influx of Islamic radicals that entered the country it has reverted back to the stone ages apparently, it sad because the grandparents of the current Afghans had a much more free and better lifestyle than they do.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Becoming a citizen of an oil rich Arab country like Kuwait or Saudi Arabia is nearly impossible anyways, even if you are Muslim.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Feb 10, 2012)

that is disgusting.


----------



## logical4u (Feb 10, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



"Work" is not the same thing as "wanting to be citizens".  Let me ask the question another way: where does the system of islam build a thriving, productive economy (other than building war machines)?


----------



## logical4u (Feb 10, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



So now.... truth is an enemy of peace?  Maybe you should have a glass installed in your stomach, because your head is so far up there, it might help you see.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 14, 2012)

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...


Religions don't build thriving economies. Militaries and businessmen do.

Have you ever been to a Mulsim country, and lived with Muslims?


----------



## JStone (Feb 15, 2012)

On a positive note, at least she wasn't beheaded by the follower of the religion of peace


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 16, 2012)

JStone said:


> On a positive note, at least she wasn't beheaded by the follower of the religion of peace


Why do so many people who've been to the middle east have no fear of Islam, and why do people who've never lived amongst muslims, or been to the middle east, in the US, have such fear of Islam?


----------



## JStone (Feb 17, 2012)

toxicmedia said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > On a positive note, at least she wasn't beheaded by the follower of the religion of peace
> ...



  







Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 
Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslims firebomb Coptic church in Cairo, killing 21 
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 
Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival
Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured
Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   
Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 
Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.
Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people
Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
300 US Marines killed in Beirut
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri


----------



## logical4u (Feb 17, 2012)

JStone said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Probably because out of the millions of "peaceful" muslims there are many that would do stuff like this.  It doesn't seem to be improving; it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## JStone (Feb 17, 2012)

logical4u said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


  




A peaceful muslime is a contradiction.  In order to be peaceful, muslimes have to renounce their violent cult and leave this depraved sick culture.  Problem is, the penalty for apostasy under shariah is...death.

All muslimes are either terrorists or terrorist sympathizers under islimic doctrine.  Muhammad was a thug and a pedophile


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 2, 2017)

In Micah,  the prophet  pbuh 'what does the Lord require of you but to do good,  love mercy and walk humbly with your God'
It seems this would not be an example of loving mercy.... am I wrong?

Psalms book 1: David's first book of Psalms


----------

